# Turtle wax Bumper Gel



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Had a go at this today along with the new creme wax










small applicator pad and transformed this










to this










Its a like a cream and very easy to apply, durability ...only time will tell:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top review, have you got a review for using this on tyres, I like the revival of the trim, chalk and cheese difference there.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Top review, have you got a review for using this on tyres, I like the revival of the trim, chalk and cheese difference there.


Yeah ill give it a whirl tommorow and add it here:thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

How it looks on tyres


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great on trim and tyres  Good VFM too


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Many thanks turtle for doing the test on the tyres, I like the two product side, trim and tyres, and it achieves a great look on both.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id like to see the trims after some rain showers etc


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Turtle said:


> Yeah ill give it a whirl tommorow and add it here:thumb:


Is the content green and 'difficult' to get out of the bottle?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Many thanks turtle for doing the test on the tyres, I like the two product side, trim and tyres, and it achieves a great look on both.


Cheers Trip im going to update with durability when i can


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> id like to see the trims after some rain showers etc


Will be getting a pic of this when i can to see what effect there is


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Is the content green and 'difficult' to get out of the bottle?


Hi Avanti, No its White and seems relatively easy to apply frrom the bottle onto an applicator pad


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I must admit I do like the new packaging, nice and easy to read, and no fuss, Turtlewax have got there new product packaging absolutely spot on.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I must admit I do like the new packaging, nice and easy to read, and no fuss, Turtlewax have got there new product packaging absolutely spot on.


Its certainly an improvement, But they seem to be behind america in a few things they have a new chrome logo which looks amazing imo.

Hopefully they may add a few out the box additions to there collection of products


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I've noticed this new range from Turtle Wax in the shops, but I'm reluctant to buy any of it because TW are very good at putting the same products from other ranges in different bottles and passing it off as something else.

Is this not the same product as their Nano-Tech Extreme & Platinum Tyre Gels in a new bottle?

I do like a lot of Turtle Wax products, however I am a little tired of finding that something "new" just isn't.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> I've noticed this new range from Turtle Wax in the shops, but I'm reluctant to buy any of it because TW are very good at putting the same products from other ranges in different bottles and passing it off as something else.
> 
> Is this not the same product as their Nano-Tech Extreme & Platinum Tyre Gels in a new bottle?
> 
> I do like a lot of Turtle Wax products, however I am a little tired of finding that something "new" just isn't.


The older stuff was light green, the OP says this is white, so possibly a new formula.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Avanti said:


> The older stuff was light green, the OP says this is white, so possibly a new formula.


The Nano-Tech and Platinum Tyre Gels are white as well though. That's what's making me curious


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> I've noticed this new range from Turtle Wax in the shops, but I'm reluctant to buy any of it because TW are very good at putting the same products from other ranges in different bottles and passing it off as something else.
> 
> Is this not the same product as their Nano-Tech Extreme & Platinum Tyre Gels in a new bottle?
> 
> I do like a lot of Turtle Wax products, however I am a little tired of finding that something "new" just isn't.


Its nice seeing new TW stuff on the shelf but i agree sometimes you feel its just in ''newer'' packaging albeit a bit of tweaking to the formula

However i do like the look off this only time will tell with durability

:thumb:


----------

